# cambiar keymap [raro...raro]

## natxoblogg

Hola, el problemilla viene a ser el siguiente, despues de actualizar la version del xorg, xorg-server y toda la movida que le sigue. Comprobe que me casco, pues el nuevo xorg ya no tiene soporte para mi targeta sis, que hace 4(n) anyos que esta por el mundo. consegui arreglar toda la movida, pero el problema viene a ser el siguiente:

no me reconoce el keymap espanyol, es decir me carga el yankee, y dige bueno pues a cambiar mi configuracion. el problema es que cuando ejecuto:

```
loadkeys es
```

este se queda igual con el teclado ingles

mi archivo trocito de xorg.conf que respecto al teclado  es este:

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "CoreKeyboard"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "es"

EndSection
```

asi que esta bien, pero lo extranyo es que mi archivo /etc/conf.d/keymaps es:

```
# /etc/conf.d/keymaps

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.

KEYMAP="es"

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad euro"

# Tell dumpkeys(1) to interpret character action codes to be

# from the specified character set.

# This only matters if you set UNICODE="yes" in /etc/rc.conf.

# For a list of valid sets, run `dumpkeys --help`

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET=""
```

Porfavor ayuda, me estoy volviendo loco intentando descifrar como poder escribir decentemente.

gracias!!!!

----------

## Txema

Pega /var/log/Xorg.0.log

Saludos.

----------

## natxoblogg

va la parrafada!!!

```
natxo@ganyan ~ $ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

X.Org X Server 1.4.2

Release Date: 11 June 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686

Current Operating System: Linux ganyan 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Thu Sep 27 17:20:29 CEST 2007 i686

Build Date: 08 April 2009  12:47:57PM

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Apr  8 21:10:33 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(==) Including the default font path /usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/OTF,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/.

(**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi,

        /usr/share/fonts/corefonts,

        /usr/share/fonts/encodings,

        /usr/share/fonts/default,

        /usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera,

        /usr/share/fonts/util,

        /usr/local/share/fonts,

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81f2660

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

        X.Org Video Driver: 2.0

        X.Org XInput driver : 2.0

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1039,0760 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1039,0002 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 1039,0963 card 0000,0000 rev 25 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:5: chip 1039,5513 card 1025,0083 rev 00 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:6: chip 1039,7013 card 1025,0083 rev a0 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:7: chip 1039,7012 card 1025,0083 rev a0 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:0: chip 1039,7001 card 1025,0083 rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:03:1: chip 1039,7001 card 1025,0083 rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:2: chip 1039,7002 card 1025,0083 rev 00 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 1039,0900 card 1025,0083 rev 91 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 104c,ac50 card 2400,0000 rev 02 class 06,07,00 hdr 02

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 14e4,4318 card 1468,0312 rev 02 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1039,6330 card 1025,0083 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xe2100000 - 0xe21fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:2:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:6:0), (0,2,5), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00002800 - 0x000028ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x52000000 - 0x53ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x50000000 - 0x51ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter rev 0, Mem @ 0xe8000000/27, 0xe2100000/17, I/O @ 0xa000/7

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe1ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xe2000000 - 0xe2001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xe2005000 - 0xe2005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xe2004000 - 0xe2004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xe2003000 - 0xe2003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xe2002000 - 0xe2002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [6] -1  0       0xe2100000 - 0xe211ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x00001c80 - 0x00001cff (0x80) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001c7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x0000200f (0x10) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xe2000000 - 0xe2001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xe2005000 - 0xe2005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xe2004000 - 0xe2004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xe2003000 - 0xe2003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xe2002000 - 0xe2002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [6] -1  0       0xe2100000 - 0xe211ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x00001c80 - 0x00001cff (0x80) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001c7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x0000200f (0x10) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xe2000000 - 0xe2001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xe2005000 - 0xe2005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xe2004000 - 0xe2004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe2003000 - 0xe2003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xe2002000 - 0xe2002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [10] -1 0       0xe2100000 - 0xe211ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00001c80 - 0x00001cff (0x80) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001c7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x0000200f (0x10) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "freetype" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "type1" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "sis"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//sis_drv.so

(II) Module sis: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 0.10.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.4.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.0

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.3.2

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.0

(II) SIS: driver for SiS chipsets: SIS5597/5598, SIS530/620,

        SIS6326/AGP/DVD, SIS300/305, SIS630/730, SIS540, SIS315, SIS315H,

        SIS315PRO/E, SIS550, SIS650/M650/651/740, SIS330(Xabre),

        SIS660/[M]661[F|M]X/[M]670/[M]741[GX]/[M]760[GX]/[M]761[GX]/[M]770[GX],

        SIS340

(II) SIS: driver for XGI chipsets: Volari Z7 (XG20),

        Volari V3XT/V5/V8/Duo (XG40)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset SIS660/[M]661[F|M]X/[M]670/[M]741[GX]/[M]760[GX]/[M]761[GX]/[M]770[GX] found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xe2000000 - 0xe2001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xe2005000 - 0xe2005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xe2004000 - 0xe2004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe2003000 - 0xe2003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xe2002000 - 0xe2002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [10] -1 0       0xe2100000 - 0xe211ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00001c80 - 0x00001cff (0x80) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001c7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x0000200f (0x10) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xe2000000 - 0xe2001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xe2005000 - 0xe2005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xe2004000 - 0xe2004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe2003000 - 0xe2003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xe2002000 - 0xe2002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [10] -1 0       0xe2100000 - 0xe211ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [13] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [14] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00001c80 - 0x00001cff (0x80) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001c7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x0000200f (0x10) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

        [24] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [25] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) SIS(0): SiS driver (2005/09/20-1, compiled for X.org 1.4.2.0)

(II) SIS(0): Copyright (C) 2001-2005 Thomas Winischhofer <thomas@winischhofer.net> and others

(II) SIS(0): *** See http://www.winischhofer.at/linuxsisvga.shtml

(II) SIS(0): *** for documentation and updates.

(--) SIS(0): sisfb not found

(--) SIS(0): Relocated I/O registers at 0xA000

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(==) SIS(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) SIS(0): RGB weight 888

(==) SIS(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(--) SIS(0): Video BIOS version "2.27.g8" found (new SiS data layout)

(**) SIS(0): Option "RenderAcceleration" "true"

(**) SIS(0): Option "EnableSiSCtrl" "yes"

(WW) SIS(0): Option "SIS6326TVAntiFlicker" requires an string value

(**) SIS(0): Option "SIS6326TVEnableYFilter"

(**) SIS(0): Option "SIS6326TVYFilterStrong"

(WW) SIS(0): Option "SIS6326TVForcePlug" requires an string value

(WW) SIS(0): Option "SIS6326FSCAdjust" requires an integer value

(==) SIS(0): Using XAA acceleration architecture

(==) SIS(0): Using HW cursor

(==) SIS(0): Color HW cursor is enabled

(II) SIS(0): Using VRAM command queue, size 512k

(==) SIS(0): Hotkey display switching is enabled

(II) SIS(0): WARNING: Using the Hotkey might freeze your machine, regardless

(II) SIS(0):          whether enabled or disabled. This is no driver bug.

(**) SIS(0): SiSCtrl utility interface is enabled

(==) SIS(0): DRI disabled

(II) SIS(0): Checking OS for SSE support is not supported in this version of X.org

(II) SIS(0): If your OS supports SSE, set the option "UseSSE" to "on".

(--) SIS(0): 65536K shared video RAM (UMA)

(--) SIS(0): DRAM type: DDR SDRAM

(--) SIS(0): Memory clock: 198.861 MHz

(--) SIS(0): DRAM bus width: 64 bit

(--) SIS(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE8000000

(--) SIS(0): MMIO registers at 0xE2100000 (size 64K)

(--) SIS(0): VideoRAM: 65536 KB

(II) SIS(0): Using 64960K of framebuffer memory at offset 0K

(--) SIS(0): Hardware supports two video overlays

(II) SIS(0):

        Dear SiS76x user, your machine is using a shared memory framebuffer.

        Due to hardware limitations of the SiS chip in combination with the

        AMD CPU, video overlay support is very limited on this machine. If you

        experience flashing lines in the video and/or the graphics display

        during video playback, reduce the color depth and/or the resolution

        and/or the refresh rate. Alternatively, use the video blitter.

(--) SIS(0): Detected SiS302LV video bridge (Charter/UMC-1, ID 1; Rev 0xe1)

(--) SIS(0): No CRT1/VGA detected

(--) SIS(0): Detected LCD/plasma panel (1280x800, 2, non-exp., RGB18 [2cc106])

(==) SIS(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) SIS(0): CRT1 gamma correction is enabled

(II) SIS(0): Separate Xv gamma correction for CRT1 is disabled

(II) SIS(0): CRT2 gamma correction is enabled

(--) SIS(0): Memory bandwidth at 32 bpp is 397.722 MHz

(--) SIS(0): Detected LCD PanelDelayCompensation1 0x04 (for LCD=CRT1)

(--) SIS(0): 302LV/302ELV: Using EMI 0x600d703f (LCD)

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(--) SIS(0): CRT2 DDC probing failed

(==) SIS(0): Min pixel clock is 10 MHz

(--) SIS(0): Max pixel clock is 290 MHz

(II) SIS(0): Replaced entire mode list with built-in modes

(II) SIS(0): Correcting missing CRT2 monitor HSync range

(II) SIS(0): Correcting missing CRT2 monitor VRefresh range

(II) SIS(0): "Unknown reason" in the following list means that the mode

(II) SIS(0): is not supported on the chipset/bridge/current output device.

(II) SIS(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 30.00-80.00 kHz

(II) SIS(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 59.00-61.00 Hz

(II) SIS(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh value of 71.00 Hz

(WW) SIS(0): Unable to estimate virtual size

(II) SIS(0): Clock range:  10.00 to 290.64 MHz

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x576" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x576" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x720" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "848x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "856x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1360x768" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x800" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x800" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1080" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x854" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x854" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x854" (unknown reason)

(--) SIS(0): Virtual size is 1280x800 (pitch 1280)

(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "1280x800" (1280x800) (For CRT device: 107.9 MHz, 63.9 kHz, 59.9 Hz)

(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "1280x768" (1280x768) (For CRT device: 107.9 MHz, 63.9 kHz, 59.9 Hz)

(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "1280x720" (1280x720) (For CRT device: 107.9 MHz, 63.9 kHz, 59.9 Hz)

(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "1024x768" (1024x768) (For CRT device: 65.1 MHz, 48.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz)

(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "1024x576" (1024x576) (For CRT device: 65.1 MHz, 48.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz)

(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "960x600" (960x600) (For CRT device: 41.5 MHz, 37.1 kHz, 60.0 Hz)

(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "960x540" (960x540) (For CRT device: 37.3 MHz, 33.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz)

(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "800x600" (800x600) (For CRT device: 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz)

(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "768x576" (768x576) (For CRT device: 35.0 MHz, 35.9 kHz, 60.1 Hz)

(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "720x576" (720x576) (For CRT device: 32.7 MHz, 35.9 kHz, 60.1 Hz)

(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "856x480" (856x480) (For CRT device: 33.9 MHz, 31.7 kHz, 59.8 Hz)

(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "848x480" (848x480) (For CRT device: 33.7 MHz, 31.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz)

(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "800x480" (800x480) (For CRT device: 39.8 MHz, 37.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz)

(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "720x480" (720x480) (For CRT device: 28.3 MHz, 31.6 kHz, 61.0 Hz)

(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "640x480" (640x480) (For CRT device: 25.1 MHz, 31.3 kHz, 59.7 Hz)

(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "640x400" (640x400) (For CRT device: 25.1 MHz, 31.6 kHz, 71.6 Hz)

(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "512x384" (512x384) (For CRT device: 32.6 MHz, 48.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D))

(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "400x300" (400x300) (For CRT device: 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D))

(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "320x240" (320x240) (For CRT device: 12.5 MHz, 31.3 kHz, 60.7 Hz (D))

(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "320x200" (320x200) (For CRT device: 12.5 MHz, 31.3 kHz, 70.9 Hz (D))

(==) SIS(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0

(II) SIS(0): 2D acceleration enabled

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xe2100000 - 0xe211ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [3] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xe2000000 - 0xe2001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe2005000 - 0xe2005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xe2004000 - 0xe2004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xe2003000 - 0xe2003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xe2002000 - 0xe2002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [12] -1 0       0xe2100000 - 0xe211ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [14] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

        [15] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

        [16] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

        [17] 0  0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00001c80 - 0x00001cff (0x80) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001c7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x0000200f (0x10) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

        [27] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

        [28] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0

(II) SIS(0): initializing int10

(II) SIS(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) SIS(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM: SiS

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems Corp.

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: 6330

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 2.27.g8

(==) SIS(0): Write-combining range (0xe8000000,0x4000000)

(II) SIS(0): Setting standard mode 0x16

(II) SIS(0): SiS76x/UMA: two video overlay(s) available in current mode

(II) SIS(0): RENDER acceleration enabled

(II) SIS(0): Framebuffer from (0,0) to (1279,12990)

(II) SIS(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

        8x8 color pattern filled rectangles

        Solid Lines

        Dashed Lines

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                32 128x128 slots

                32 256x256 slots

                16 512x512 slots

                32 8x8 color pattern slots

(--) SIS(0): CPU frequency 1800.13Mhz

(II) SIS(0): Benchmarking system RAM to video RAM memory transfer methods:

(--) SIS(0):    Checked libc memcpy()...        405.1 MiB/s

(--) SIS(0):    Checked built-in-1 memcpy()...  399.3 MiB/s

(--) SIS(0):    Checked built-in-2 memcpy()...  79.8 MiB/s

(--) SIS(0):    Checked MMX memcpy()...         401.7 MiB/s

(--) SIS(0):    Checked 3DNow! memcpy()...      408.8 MiB/s

(--) SIS(0):    Checked MMX2 memcpy()...        458.1 MiB/s

(--) SIS(0): Using MMX2 method for aligned data transfers to video RAM

(--) SIS(0): Using MMX2 method for unaligned data transfers to video RAM

(**) SIS(0): Option "BackingStore"

(**) SIS(0): Backing store enabled

(==) SIS(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) SIS(0): Using SiS300/315/330/340 series HW Xv

(II) SIS(0): Default Xv adaptor is Video Overlay

(II) SIS(0): Initialized SISCTRL extension version 0.1

(II) SIS(0): Registered screen 0 with SISCTRL extension version 0.1

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: always reports core events

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 11

(**) Mouse0: Sensitivity: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: always reports core events

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "es"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "es"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) evaluating device (Keyboard0)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) evaluating device (Mouse0)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/OTF, removing from list!

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.1.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.0

(II) evdev brain: Rescanning devices (1).

(**) Genius       NetScroll+Mini Traveler-usb-0000:00:03.1-2/input0: always reports core events

(II) Genius       NetScroll+Mini Traveler-usb-0000:00:03.1-2/input0: Found 3 relative axes.

(II) Genius       NetScroll+Mini Traveler-usb-0000:00:03.1-2/input0: Configuring as pointer.

(**) Genius       NetScroll+Mini Traveler-usb-0000:00:03.1-2/input0: WHEELRelativeAxisButtons: 4 5.

(II) Genius       NetScroll+Mini Traveler-usb-0000:00:03.1-2/input0: Found 3 mouse buttons

(**) Genius       NetScroll+Mini Traveler-usb-0000:00:03.1-2/input0: Configuring 3 relative axes.

(II) Genius       NetScroll+Mini Traveler-usb-0000:00:03.1-2/input0: Configured 5 mouse buttons

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Genius       NetScroll+Mini Traveler-usb-0000:00:03.1-2/input0" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Genius       NetScroll+Mini Traveler-usb-0000:00:03.1-2/input0: 3 valuators.

(**) evdev_btn.c (166): Registering 5 buttons.

(II) Genius       NetScroll+Mini Traveler-usb-0000:00:03.1-2/input0: Init

(II) Genius       NetScroll+Mini Traveler-usb-0000:00:03.1-2/input0: On

(II) evdev brain: Rescanning devices (2).

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad-isa0060/serio1/input0: always reports core events

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad-isa0060/serio1/input0: Found 4 absolute axes.

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad-isa0060/serio1/input0: Configuring as pointer.

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad-isa0060/serio1/input0: Found 0 relative axes.

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad-isa0060/serio1/input0: Configuring as pointer.

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad-isa0060/serio1/input0: Found 79 mouse buttons

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad-isa0060/serio1/input0: Configuring 4 absolute axes.

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad-isa0060/serio1/input0: Checking button DIGI_STYLUS (330)

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad-isa0060/serio1/input0: Checking bit 330

(EE) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad-isa0060/serio1/input0: Button: 74.

(EE) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad-isa0060/serio1/input0: state->btn: 0x84a01f0.

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad-isa0060/serio1/input0: Configuring in Absolute mode.

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad-isa0060/serio1/input0: AbsoluteScreen: 0.

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad-isa0060/serio1/input0: Configuring 2 relative axes.

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad-isa0060/serio1/input0: Configured 79 mouse buttons

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad-isa0060/serio1/input0" (type: MOUSE)

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad-isa0060/serio1/input0: 4 valuators.

(**) evdev_btn.c (166): Registering 79 buttons.

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad-isa0060/serio1/input0: Init

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad-isa0060/serio1/input0: On

(II) evdev brain: Rescanning devices (3).

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard-isa0060/serio0/input0: always reports core events

(**) Option "XkbModel" "evdev"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard-isa0060/serio0/input0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard-isa0060/serio0/input0: Init

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard-isa0060/serio0/input0: On

```

----------

## Txema

Lo que suponía, tienes evdev instalado, y supongo que también tendrás la USE hal activada, así que lo que tienes que hacer es lo siguiente:

```
cp /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-keymap.fdi /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi
```

Y cambiar en el nuevo archivo, <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">us</merge> por <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">es</merge>

A ver si esto es suficiente.

Saludos.

----------

## natxoblogg

OOOOOOOoooOOOOO siiiiiiiiiiiiiii, 

Por fin puedo escrivir otra vez ÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑ !!!

gracias, muchiiiisimas gracias Txema!!!.

Aprobechando el hilo con el problemilla que me ha dado el xorg-server y a partir del log que he colgado....

estos warnings no tengo ni idea por que me los da

```

(WW) SIS(0): Unable to estimate virtual size

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory) 
```

cuando me esta pillando las fuentes

```
(==) Including the default font path /usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/OTF,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/.

(**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi,

        /usr/share/fonts/corefonts,

        /usr/share/fonts/encodings,

        /usr/share/fonts/default,

        /usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera,

        /usr/share/fonts/util,

        /usr/local/share/fonts,

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/ 
```

¿sabes por que me ha no me pilla las fuente bien?, el tema es que me ha cambiado el tamaño de todas las fuentes en general y me estoy volviendo pato cambiando a pelo en las preferencias del konqueror, el conky y toda la movida de programas.

----------

